# Broken Trunk Torsion Rods



## D18-GTO (Apr 11, 2012)

So about 5 years ago my RH torsion rod broke on the end and dented the sail panel from inside when it snapped under torsion. The dent was about 1/8" raised and the paint cracked around it. I found a contact who had a replacement for me but I also had to rebuild the swivel catch as it was extremely worn and made an oval shaped hole. I drilled it larger and made a bushing...pain in the ass but it all worked out ok. 

Today I unlocked the trunk and it wouldn't raise WTF? So now the LH rod has broken the same way. Luckily no body damage this time. Has anyone had any luck with reproduction rods? I know a few sites carry them but wonder about the spring steel's quality. These rods are under constant torque pressure and have to be able to hold. My fear is offshore steel may start off with micro stress cracks and not last the same as the originals did. 

My GTO was built Nov 11, 1969 so these rods lasted 42 years and 47 years. Not bad as the constant torque was trying to snap off the ends of them. I could find another original but being over 40 years old now I'm wondering if repops may be better?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought a used pair 5 or so years ago from Frank's when one of my '67 rods broke. No problems with it. He lists a pair for your car about halfway down the page for $150.00. 

GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------

